# Brazilian States Capitals



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

*BRAZILIAN STATES CAPITALS*

Following the exemple of the Brazilian skyscrapercity's Tadeu, I'm proposing a thread about the Brazilian 27 states' capitals...Everyone is invited to help me here!!!

In time: This is the list of Brazilian states and their capitals


STATE - CAPITAL
Acre - Rio Branco 
Alagoas - Maceió 
Amapá - Macapá 
Amazonas - Manaus 
Bahia - Salvador 
Ceará - Fortaleza 
Distrito Federal - Brasília (Wich is, of course, the Nation's capital)
Espírito Santo - Vitória
Goiás - Goiânia 
Maranhão - São Luís 
Mato Grosso - Cuiabá
Mato Grosso do Sul - Campo Grande 
Minas Gerais - Belo Horizonte 
Pará - Belém 
Paraíba - João Pessoa 
Paraná - Curitiba 
Pernambuco - Recife
Piauí -Teresina 
Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro 
Rio Grande do Norte - Natal 
Rio Grande do Sul - Porto Alegre 
Rondônia - Porto Velho
Roraima - Boa Vista 
Santa Catarina - Florianópolis 
São Paulo - São Paulo 
Sergipe - Aracaju 
Tocantins - Palmas

Here is Belo Horizonte capital of the state of Minas Gerais, Brazil's second most populated and industrialized state

General View


Afonso Pena Ave. City's main Avenue


Another view from Afonso Pena Ave.


The state of Minas Gerais Governor's Palace, the Liberty Palace


Bias Fortes Ave


The Municipal Park


Bus Station Square parking lot


St. Joseph's Church


This building is not a church, but the Old Minas Gerais Legislative Building. The Legislative meets in a new building nowdays, but this one is far more interesting. It's a Cultural Center


This is Lourdes Church


The Boa Viagem Church ( city's Cathedral). you can translate to English to something like "Our Lady of Good Voyage"


BH Train Station


Another view from the downtown area


Finally another view of the dense downtown area


More BH pictures found on SkyscraperCity. They are not mine:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

need your pics, brother.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Jus a lil bit about Florianópolis - capital of *Santa*(and beauty) *Catarina.*


Foram retiradas do Panoramio. Qualquer coisa, comuniquem-me.

Enjoy.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> need your pics, brother.


Ok man! Done!...Introducing you Belo Horizonte, Brazil's third largest city!:cheers:


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

The pics of Belo Horizonte only shows the old downtown.

Where are the modern areas?


----------



## Chicagoflo (Oct 8, 2007)

nice pics looks like its so sunny is messed with the pics brightness lol


----------



## Rodrigo U. (Jul 7, 2007)

Goiânia,capital of Goiás state:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG, certain Brazilian cities seem so appealing; old and new architecture. Plus the beautiful nature/beaches...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Maria Theresa said:


> The pics of Belo Horizonte only shows the old downtown.
> 
> Where are the modern areas?


Here you come again...If you don't like the old side of BH, why don't you move to Brasília, for instance?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wow, brazil has lots of big and beautiful cities.And the most impotant...it has a lot of paradisiac beaches. Some day I have to go there.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Thank you, you just did what i did yesterday but i was so stupid because i made all the thread, took me 30 minutes but when i clicked post i forgot that was myu mom´s pc so i was not loged in. So i lost everything asnd gave up.

Nice thread. thanks


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

seriam legal se postassemos os palacios da justica, do governo e das assembleias legislativas


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Every city has a palace where the governator lives and work, and it palace has its own nickname.

In São Paulo we have the Palácio dos Bandeirantes:

It has this name in honor of the bandeirantes people. Man, usually son of portuguese with indigeans, that went throw the wild forest inside Brazil and made the country big the way it is, taking lands from the spanish.










This is the Palacio da Justica de São Paulo (SP State Court house)










And this is the Palácio 9 de Julho. Where is the Legislative Assembly.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Maria Theresa said:


> The pics of Belo Horizonte only shows the old downtown.
> 
> Where are the modern areas?


I also missed Savassi, Pampulha and Bevedere, I think you could post some of your great pics, of course if Pegasusbsb doesn't mind...


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Because the State Court House is not enough for the giantism os São Paulo, it needs another two buildings.


----------



## JP_Neptune (May 19, 2006)

Florianápolis looks pretty impressive 

On the other ones, I have to say I'm not a fan of those Lego-type thin highrise buildings from the 1960s/1970s.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Fantastic cities!!!!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice niew!!!! a lot of highrises.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

JPBrazil said:


> I also missed Savassi, Pampulha and Bevedere, I think you could post some of your great pics, of course if Pegasusbsb doesn't mind...


Of course I don't mind!!! Go ahead Teresa!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

tadeu said:


> Thank you, you just did what i did yesterday but i was so stupid because i made all the thread, took me 30 minutes but when i clicked post i forgot that was myu mom´s pc so i was not loged in. So i lost everything asnd gave up.
> 
> Nice thread. thanks


:lol::lol::lol:I'm sorry!! really!! Excuse me!:lol:


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:I'm sorry!! really!! Excuse me!:lol:


no... i wasnt being ironic.. hehehe i really thank you because i wanted a thrad like this but everything got wrong.


----------



## juniorzzi (Dec 25, 2006)

Vitória, Espírito Santo, BRAZIL​


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great looking cities Brazil has. The density is great.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

A idéa foi ótima, mas tá faltando representante brasileiro.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Não gostei das fotos de BH não! A cidade tá com um mormaço muito grande!  .. e apareceram muitos prédios velhos e mal conservados do Centro!

RESUMINDO: deu um aspecto de sujeira à cidade!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

'rational crazy' said:


> Não gostei das fotos de BH não! A cidade tá com um mormaço muito grande!  .. e apareceram muitos prédios velhos e mal conservados do Centro!
> 
> RESUMINDO: deu um aspecto de sujeira à cidade!


First of all, this is an international thread, so, thanks to use English Language to express yourself!
Second, If you don't like the Historic Preservetion of Minas' Capital better leave it and move somewhere else!


----------



## craudio (Nov 19, 2006)

Fortaleza - Ceará - Brazil​
Meireles neighborhood




































































































(after I will post more pictures,but now I need to sleep!)


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

...HEY!!! Where are you people!!!...


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning!!!!!


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

very nice, want more, gimme more!! haha


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey!!! Where are you people?...Where are the Brazilian states capitals?!!!...Where are Manaus, Salvador, Porto Alegre, Rio, Recife, Cuiabá, Curitiba, Campo Grande, Teresina, São Luis, Natal, João Pessoa, Aracaju, Palmas, Belem, Rio Branco, Porto Velho, Macapá, Boa Vista?...Have I forget anyone?...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

As no brasilian is posting, here is a little bit of Rio de Janeiro city - Rio de Janeiro State...


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, are all the Brasilian state capitals as dense as the ones shown here? Those are some terrific looking places.


----------



## Brazilianjazz (Jul 18, 2004)

wow, wow, these last set of Rio's pics are amazing! Wonderful!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, my friend LAsam, our cities are really massive. Sometimes this is good, simetimes not. The Skyline of most cities is low, but extensive. For example, my city - Florianópolis, in the first page - has 370 thousand peoples, but it seems to have more than this.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul State Capital

Photos by our best forumer Guto Magalhaes

[001] Vista parcial do bairro tres figueiras:









[002] Zoom:









[003] Zoom:









[004] Carlos Gomes Center:









[005] Carlos Gomes Center e conjunto:









[006] Terceira Perimetral:









[007] Viaduto na Terceira Perimetral:









[008] Shopping Total:









[009] Shopping Total:









[010] Shopping Total:









[011] Senhores Vittarianos:









[012] Vista do Millenium Flat:









[013] Borges de Medeiros e Praia de Belas:









[014] Vista:









Fotos do Centro:

[015] Prefeitura:









[016] Prefeitura:









[017] Prefeitura:









[018] Prefeitura e Fonte:









[019] Detalhe da Fonte:









[020] Prefeitura na Praça Montevideo:









[021] Bonito conjunto:









[022] Prefeitura e Praça Montevideo:









[023] Rua Sete de Setembro:









[024] Santander Cultural, na Praça da Alfândega:









[025] Santander Cultural:









[026] Santander Cultural:









[027] Santander Cultural:









[028] Contraste:









[029] Santander Cultural:









[030] Antigo prédio dos Correios, Memorial do RS, na Praça da Alfândega:









[031] Torre:









[032] Visto pela lateral:









[033] Lateral:









[034] Parte de trás na Siqueira Campos:









[035] Com o MARGS:









[036] MARGS:









[037] Santander Cultural:









[038] Santander Cultural:









[039] Parquímetro com o Memorial ao fundo:









[040] Santander Cultural:









[041] Santander Cultural:









[042] Siqueira Campos:









[043] Vittariana:









[044] Secretaria da Fazenda:









[045] MARGS:









[046] Alfândega:









[047] MARGS:









[048] MARGS:









[049] Muro do porto:









[050] Vittariana:









[051] Siqueira Campos:









[052] Siqueira Campos:









[053] Siqueira Campos:









[054] Praça da Alfândega com o MARGS e o Memorial:









[055] Praça da Alfândega:









[056] Sede do Correio do Povo:









[057] Reflexo:









[058] Cúpula da Catedral:









[059] Sete de Setembro:









[060] Prédio bonito:









[061] Detalhes:









[062] Fachada passando por restauração:









[063] Fachada:









[064] Casa de Cultura Mario Quintana:









[065] Casa de Cultura Mario Quintana:









[066] Casa de Cultura Mario Quintana:









[067] Casa de Cultura Mario Quintana:









[068] Vista para a Rua dos Andradas:









[069] Rua dos Andradas:









[070] Rua dos Andradas:









[071] Casa de Cultura Mario Quintana:









[072] Prédio bem bonito:









[073] Rua dos Andradas:









[074] Adoro esse mosaico:









[075] Conjunto interessante:


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Brazil is WONDERFUL!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

All right, but there are much, much more!...Were waiting!!!!


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well, well, they are coming, slowly, but coming! Beautiful Recife ( in my opinion of the most beautifuls in Brazil!). But where is São Paulo, and the others?!!!!!!! Come on people, wake up!!!!!!


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow very good photos!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok guys, 

Pics by Brazilian forumers showing a lil bit of São Paulo, this crazy and amazing city.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW! Very good!! I love my city!
:cheers:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

You don't have to quote all the pics to say that...


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

^^

I Agree with you!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanna see Curitiba, Campo Grande, Fortaleza, etc.....come on guys.....


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

JPBrazil said:


> ^^
> 
> You don't have to quote all the pics to say that...


Blz, eu também não gosto muito disso não, mas agi sem pensar heheh!

Falou


----------



## _isaacnewton_ (Jun 26, 2007)

wow, great pics!


----------



## _isaacnewton_ (Jun 26, 2007)

tomorrow


----------



## _isaacnewton_ (Jun 26, 2007)

tomorrow I'll post some Natal's pictures


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

wow 
brazill is beautiful


----------



## dfbm (Jul 22, 2006)

Kimura said:


> Blz, eu também não gosto muito disso não, mas agi sem pensar heheh!
> 
> Falou


É só editar lá então.


----------



## dfbm (Jul 22, 2006)

Another one from Belo Horizonte (just one ):


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic DFBM.

You don't have another of the residential areas?


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

AND ANOTHER FROM BELO HORIZONTE


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

AND BELO HORIZONTE BY NIGHT


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

AND BELO HORIZONTE IN THE EVENING


----------



## lunardelli-brazil (Jun 4, 2007)

*CURITIBA - BRAZIL* for you!!! Amazing city of Parana state! I hope everyone enjoy this! Thanks!

*01*









*02*









*03*









*04*









*05*









*06*
*Shopping Park Barigui*









*07*









*08*
*Shopping Jardim das Americas*









*09*









*10*









*11*









*12*









*13*









*14*









*15*









*16*
*Estádio Couto Pereira - Coritiba Football Club*








*17*








*18*









*19*
*Estádio Arena Kyocera - Clube Atlético Paranaense*








*20*








*21*









*22*
*Estádio Durival Brito - Paraná Clube*








*23*









*24*
*Terminal Urbano Pinheirinho*


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

hno:...essas fotos de Curitiba são as mais pobres que eu já vi da cidade! Aparecem muitos prédios velhos e descasacdos como na foto 1 e 5 por exemplo! Na foto 08 então: tem um monte de barracos e casas pobres, sem falar naquele Shopping pobre que mais parece um galpão abandonado!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

'rational crazy' said:


> hno:...essas fotos de Curitiba são as mais pobres que eu já vi da cidade! Aparecem muitos prédios velhos e descasacdos como na foto 1 e 5 por exemplo! Na foto 08 então: tem um monte de barracos e casas pobres, sem falar naquele Shopping pobre que mais parece um galpão abandonado!


:bash::bash::bash::bash:Eu discordo de vc e ao mesmo tempo quero dar os parabéns ao colega que postou as fotos de Curitiba!!:cheers::cheers: Nunca tinha visto no SkyscraperCity, tão belas fotos de Curitiba como estas. Obrigado por encrementar o thread.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Queria pedir encarecidamente aos brasileiros que estão postando mensagens e fotos neste thread, que o façam em Ingles, por favor, uma vez que esse thread é INTERNACIONAL. Questão de educação para com os membros dos outros países, que só têem informações sobre os threads em Inglês. Obrigado pela compreensão!


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

*Franca (SP) | 3 novos edfs.*

XXX


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Queria pedir encarecidamente aos brasileiros que estão postando mensagens e fotos neste thread, que o façam em Ingles, por favor, uma vez que esse thread é INTERNACIONAL. Questão de educação para com os membros dos outros países, que só têem informações sobre os threads em Inglês. Obrigado pela compreensão!


Eu não posso falar em inglês por aqui porque estou tendo uma conversa tipo... particular sobre coisas nas fotos que não ficaram boas, entenderam!
...mas podem deichar: vou parar com isso. Parece que estou ofendendo alguns, quando na verdade estou apenas comentando sobre as fotos, só isso!


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Pampulha lake in Belo horizonte!









It is a region with its cultural and residential houses in the north of Belo Horizonte!

















Pampulha Church

































Mineirão Estádio

















Gimnasio Mineirinho, One of the best and largest in Latin America.

























Museo da Pampulha

















Casa del Baile

















Botanical garden

















Pampulha Park


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

'rational crazy' said:


> Eu não posso falar em inglês por aqui porque estou tendo uma conversa tipo... particular sobre coisas nas fotos que não ficaram boas, entenderam!
> ...mas podem deichar: vou parar com isso. Parece que estou ofendendo alguns, quando na verdade estou apenas comentando sobre as fotos, só isso!


Thanks Rational Crazy. And asking for more: Where is Manaus, Campo Grande, Cuiabá, and the others?...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Maceio - Capital of Alagoas State

Pics By Brazilian Forumer Maria Thereza, MangueTown, TerraAlagoana, Andre, GaBahia, ABrandao, TurismoAL.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! I never thought Maceió was that beuautiful!!!


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

PopolVuh! said:


> Wow!


Yeh, you are wright! The WOW starts here!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

A lil bit of Brasilia, capital of Distrito Federal.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done GEOCE! Great shots!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I still miss some others capitals here...


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

maceio is so great, love brazilian capitals, it looks very impressive and clean.. lovely


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

wicca13 said:


> maceio is so great, love brazilian capitals, it looks very impressive and clean.. lovely


Some of them really are...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Fortaleza - capital of Ceará State.

Beautiful Pics by Brazilian forumers MariaThereza, Neto_CE and Fortal.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Geoce: Great again! Thanks for Fortaleza! And of course we are waiting for the others capital!...Where are they?...Come on people!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR BRAZIL!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR WORLD!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

FOR YOU TOO!!!!


----------



## BRAGA (Dec 29, 2007)

Natal,state capital of Rio Grande do Norte


























































































































































































































































































































































































IMG]


----------



## danielsale (Dec 28, 2006)

man fortaleza is beautifull


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:banana::banana:Missing some cities here!!...Manaus, Belem, Boa Vista, Rio Branco, Campo Grande...where are they?!!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

PopolVuh! said:


> Wow!


no no... those are real brazilian cities, not World Of Warcraft virtual cities...:nuts:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> no no... those are real brazilian cities, not World Of Warcraft virtual cities...:nuts:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Aracaju, capital of Sergipe state.
This is a tribute to my girlfriend. Aracaju is her favorite city in Brazil.

Pics of brazilian forumers Hltjunior, João Manoel, and Tourniquet.

Enjoy.


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Aracaju is beautiful in these pics!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for comments. 

But other capitals are missing here.


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

awesome pics, awesome country!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Rwarky said:


> awesome pics, awesome country!


:banana::banana::banana:Thanks


----------



## Dolphin27 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for putting together this awesome and great thread. I enjoy it so much


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dolphin27 said:


> Thanks for putting together this awesome and great thread. I enjoy it so much


Thanks, but as I said before, still waiting for some others beautiful capitals!...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

The next city to be displayed will be Cuiabá.

Ei Pagasusbsb, não te como vc fazer umas compilações tb? É bom sustentar esse Thread, pq facilita bastante para quem quiser saber o mínimo sobre nossas cidades.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Geoce said:


> The next city to be displayed will be Cuiabá.
> 
> Ei Pagasusbsb, não te como vc fazer umas compilações tb? É bom sustentar esse Thread, pq facilita bastante para quem quiser saber o mínimo sobre nossas cidades.



Vou procurar ok?...abraço


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Cuiabá capital of Mato Grosso State.

Pics by Brazilian forumers AnninhaKarol, F3rNaNdO, Fabio, and ItaloCasablancas.


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, ARACAJU SURPRISED ME


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ei Pegasusbsb27, não teria como aumentar a caixa do título do Thread, colocando-a em maiúsculo?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Geoce said:


> Ei Pegasusbsb27, não teria como aumentar a caixa do título do Thread, colocando-a em maiúsculo?



Done Geoce!


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

Great thread! Brazil is so beautifull, and i'm lucky enough to go their in march for 6 months! (1 month Rio de Janeiro, 5 months Vitoria (Espirito Santo))!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Flex 88, if you liked Vitoria I invite you to know Florianópolis - in the first page. I am quite sure that you will enjoy my city.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

sul_mp said:


> ^^ Na minha opinião deveríamos mesmo criar um thread dessas cidades, só que algo mais organizado do que esse aqui. Para mostrar os diversos "Brasis", ou o Brasil que não é conhecido lá fora.
> Não poderia faltar: Campos do Jordão, Treze Tílias, Pomerode, Blumenau, Joinville, Gramado e Canela, São Joaquim ou Urubici. Na minha opinião.


Please...coments in English


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW: sul_mp thanks for the map... was very helpfull kay:


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

^^ you're welcome

I decided to take cliche pix of some Brazilian state capitals.

Curitiba - Paraná








http://cache.virtualtourist.com/3898085-Jardim_Botanico-Curitiba.jpg

Florianópolis - Santa Catarina 








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/91/Ponte_Hercílio_Luz.jpg

São Paulo - São Paulo








http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y37/gutooo/Saopaulo_copan.jpg

Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul
http://biolirios.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/poa-1.jpeg[/img
[url]http://biolirios.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/poa-1.jpeg[/url]

Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro
[img]http://www.auabroad.american.edu/images/Brazil_Rio_Corvocado.jpg
http://www.auabroad.american.edu/images/Brazil_Rio_Corvocado.jpg

Brasilia - Distrito Federal (I don't know if I can consider as a state capital)








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nada_dos_Ministérios,_Brasília_DF_04_2006.jpg

Manaus - Amazonas








http://z.about.com/d/cruises/1/0/s/3/2/manaus146.jpg


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

sul_mp said:


> ^^ you're welcome
> 
> I decided to take cliche pix of some Brazilian state capitals.



Great!


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Great!


u r here

ahhhhhhhh Love youuuu :lol::lol:
i'm here again


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

São Paulo - São Paulo








http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y37/gutooo/Saopaulo_copan.jpg

^^ Now this is the true definition of a kickass city IMO!!  

Thx sul_mp :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

sul_mp said:


> Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Rio :cheers: thanks for those pics sul_mp kay:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Rudiero said:


> u r here
> 
> ahhhhhhhh Love youuuu :lol::lol:
> i'm here again


:lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> São Paulo - São Paulo
> 
> Now this is the true definition of a kickass city IMO!!


Indeed


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, some photos of Curitiba in the state of Paraná in South of Brazil...
The photos are mine...


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ Wonderful pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics indeed ^^


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Vitoria, state of Espirito Santo, 2000*

I took this shot from the Penha Hill in Vila Velha



Goiania, state of Goiás. Both pictures taken in 1996, from the top of the State Administrative Center Building





Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais. Picture taken in 2000


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Please...coments in English


Amorrr
Loveeee, coloca fotos da minha capital, Campo Grande...please...for me?
I won't coment in english when i talk to u.
Eu to com preguiçinhaaa...E hj eu caí um tombinho e abri meu pulso...Queria tanto q vc estivesse aki pra me cuidar...=D


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Rudiero said:


> Amorrr
> Loveeee, coloca fotos da minha capital, Campo Grande...please...for me?
> I won't coment in english when i talk to u.
> Eu to com preguiçinhaaa...E hj eu caí um tombinho e abri meu pulso...Queria tanto q vc estivesse aki pra me cuidar...=D


Manda mensagens privadas tá bem?:lol: As fotos que coloco geralmente foram batidas por mim mesmo...Como nunca estive em Campo Grande...E vê aí sua caixa de mensagem...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Vitoria looks nice @pegasus


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Manda mensagens privadas tá bem?:lol: As fotos que coloco geralmente foram batidas por mim mesmo...Como nunca estive em Campo Grande...E vê aí sua caixa de mensagem...


hno: Chatooo:lol::lol:
Dá próxima vez eu mandooo. =D

Tah bom...depois eu coloco fotos de CG.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Vitoria looks nice @pegasus


Yes it is, situated in an island. Vitória and Florianópolis (capital of Santa Catarina) are the only state's capitals situated on islands in Brazil. Vitória and its twin, Vila Velha are very beautiful cities


----------



## Antonioni (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ Include São Luis do Maranhão, that is located at an island too! Vitoria, Floripa e São Luis are the brazilian state capitals islands.
Awesome picture of Vix! Pegasus when did yout take that picture? That place is completely different nowadays!


----------



## Antonioni (Apr 24, 2008)

The same place nowadays and other pics of Vitória









_Daniel Sardi_









_Daniel Sardi_









_jonvanallen_









_ffonseca_









_AFBarreto_









_Pablo Medina - Fotografia_









_Bernardo Gomes Marques_


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

ah the old Acaiaca Building always vigilant over Afonso Pena Ave..."We build this city"!!! We do love this city, don't we?


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

GuiBayara said:


> More From BH
> 
> Photos from Flickr and other sites...
> 
> ...


Do you know the name of the flickr user who took that picture?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I see all photos
realizes that the capital is more important, and it is perceived that some exagereraram the amount of photos


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

City:Rio Branco 
State:Acre
Pop:305,731(2005)


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice bridge...


----------



## GuiBayara (Apr 27, 2009)

JPBrazil said:


> Do you know the name of the flickr user who took that picture?



His name is Mario Machado.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlcm/3342128090/


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

Superb!!! You got two of the most fascinating cities in Brazil: BH and Salvador.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, I loved this photo of my native town, specially for the night view:










thanks to the photographer!


----------



## Renan-CG (Jul 28, 2008)

Campo Grande (750.000 hab), capital of Mato Grosso do Sul

Pictures of the forummers: Renan-CG, CampoGrandense, Fernando, TIGER-38 and FaB!O [..SgO..]


----------



## Renan-CG (Jul 28, 2008)

edit


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

look good to me...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Just great photos!
This overview of BH, is ****
and Campo Grande is a good town planning, the more our friend, exaggerated the amount of photos!


----------



## Renan-CG (Jul 28, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Just great photos!
> This overview of BH, is ****
> and Campo Grande is a good town planning, *the more our friend, exaggerated the amount of photos!*


Sorry... :lol:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

The pics of Campo Grande are beautiful.....but a lil bit too much for a only page.


----------



## Renan-CG (Jul 28, 2008)

^^ 8 pictures out. Maybe I take more latter.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Campo Grande is really beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Renan-CG (Jul 28, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Campo Grande is really beautiful :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

I love the line of the "sierra" in the horizons of my town Belo Horizonte:










Thanks to the photographer


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful Horizont..!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! I love that colored houses in Rio Branco! And I didn't know that Campo Grande was that plesant!


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Campo Grande , my capital!!!!!


LoveEEeeE!


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Campo Grande , my capital!!!!!


LoveEEeeE!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

City:Macapá
State:Amapá
Pop:359.020(2008)

*fortification of St. José*​










*Place where is the line of Ecuador*​


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice pics of Macapá, it is a very unknown city, even by Brazilian people!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Camilo_Costa said:


> Nice pics of Macapá, it is a very unknown city, even by Brazilian people!


Indeed. I'm as surprised as you are!


----------



## Renan-CG (Jul 28, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> City:Macapá
> State:Amapá
> Pop:359.020(2008)
> 
> *fortification of St. José*​


Great picture! Very nice city :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Dan_Luxemburgo (Nov 3, 2009)

*Porto Alegre*

Em breve..
fotos de Porto Alegre!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Manaus, Amazonas*















All pictures from Northern Region Forums of Brazilian Skycrapercity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The aerial view of this town/city is really very nice:


>


----------



## gsirtoli (Aug 18, 2009)

Pessoal, isso aki ta mt carregado, vamos manerar nas fotos!!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*BRASÍLIA: CAPITAL OF BRAZIL*

Pop.: 2,606,885 inhabitants, 4th of Brazil.




david!bsb said:


> 1.Jk Cityscape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

These Curitiba pictures are splendid!


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Why it stopped?

:cheers:


----------

